Ask HN: Videos of people with awesome vim-fu, please - hunnypot
======
pikachu_is_cool
Since this thread is empty, I'll post myself using it. I'm not a pro though.
But someone did comment on my vim skillz so maybe it might be satisfactory.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZysdYWuPwJU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZysdYWuPwJU)

------
golfstrom
Great TDD demo by Toran Billups from EmberConf:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2b1vcg_XSR8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2b1vcg_XSR8)

------
davidddavidson
Vimcasts - [http://vimcasts.org/](http://vimcasts.org/)

